# The worry and let downs



## wunderbar (May 30, 2011)

So we've been separated 2 weeks now. We seemingly had a great weekend - took our son to the pool twice, watched the NBA finals together. Tonight he was supposed to help with our son so I could prepare for a very big meeting tomorrow and he hasn't shown. I'm firstly worried something is wrong and secondly disappointed. I don't feel like I can call... So here I am not sure what to do. Mad at myself for relying on him and being disappointed. Does it ever stop? :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand, if he committed to helping you but didn't show up I would think a natural reaction would be to wonder if something happened to him...flat tire, broken leg, heart attack. So why wouldn't you call?


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm with BG on this one. I would have called if you had an agreement. Otherwise I would revert back to sadand's comment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

